# Is this jacket ugly or sweet?



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

I found this jacket (686 plainter) online and love it, but my wife hates it to the point that she said she would be embarrassed to be seen with me. I also like the burton hood, but it's really plain. What do you guys think about these two jackets?

686 plainter (The stripes are orange, not red, as it looks in this pic).









Burton hood


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I like them both. But it's what you want mang


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

You know my vote

The picnic table cloth :thumbsup:


Burton :thumbsdown:; to plain for my taste


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> You know my vote
> 
> The picnic table cloth :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I was thinking about livening up the outfit with these pants if I got that jacket. I actually found these pants at a local skate shop and they look sweet in person. I'm not a huge fan of the way they look in the online pics though. 
È®´ë ÀÌ¹ÌÁö º¸±â


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

^^^^^those are fucking sweet :thumbsup:, but they are also fucking white , oh man white pants... it's a pain in the ass to keep clean .


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

^ That sux. This is frustrating. :dunno:


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Ha, I love white pants for the sole fact that they're impossible to keep clean! You know they've been worn that way. And if you bleed all over them for snowboarding it's even better


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Don't get me wrong I LOVE white pants, but they just need a little more TLC than a dark pant would need. If you can give them the attention they need, I bet that would be a sweet outfit to wear both on and off the mountain.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, since both of you agree that they're a pain in the ass to keep clean, at best, I think I'll pass.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

i would go with the "picnic table cloth" jacket as well, the black is ... well, you'll look like everyone else and that's no fun.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

p.s. look at my avatar ... all my friends find me, no problem! hahaha


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

steveman525 said:


> p.s. look at my avatar ... all my friends find me, no problem! hahaha


You have one LOUD jacket!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Hahahaah. That jacket is win!


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm always of the opinion that the more people who dislike my stuff for being too loud or nasty the more I should wear it. Just combine it with gang gestures or arm steeze as you ride by for maximum effect. 

But seriously that jackets sweet, buy it!!


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

get it, but maybe not the white pants.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

nice, but get it in blue instead.

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c213/Ming3r/jacket/0415081145.jpg?t=1212970313


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Snowjoe said:


> I'm always of the opinion that the more people who dislike my stuff for being too loud or nasty the more I should wear it. Just combine it with gang gestures or arm steeze as you ride by for maximum effect.
> 
> But seriously that jackets sweet, buy it!!


If I were just buying a jacket for use when snowboarding, I wouldn't think twice about getting the plainter, but I want to use it as my everyday jacket as well. Loud on the mountain is cool. However, I don't want to stand out too much when walking down the street. 
Do you guys still think the plainter is a good choice? 






Minger said:


> nice, but get it in blue instead.


I like that one, but gray is one of my favorite colors, not to mention the gray will match my board better.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

i vote 686 for both on and off the mountain.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

I like the plaid one


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, I ordered the plainter. Thanks for the opinions.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

I thought the plainter was better - but beware the defiance of the wife based on a bunch of interwebs peoples. We don't have to live with her...


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm still suprised you were willing to drop $200 on it, but maybe thats just me.

Nice jacket anyways


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

geoko said:


> I thought the plainter was better - but beware the defiance of the wife based on a bunch of interwebs peoples. We don't have to live with her...


She's ok with it now. 


Minger: I found it for $162 shipped, (last one). It's still more than I wanted to spend, but I love the jacket and plan to have it for a long time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

cool, have fun with it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

NickNorth11 said:


> She's ok with it now.


Hooray!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

*Second one looks great...*

Hi,

I think both will look great. But honestly second one is more attractive. Anyway it depends on your body shape and it is not wise to advice by just looking at the picture. So why don't you try it on a web site like RestyleMe - Style Advice, Show Off Style, Fashion Advice.

It is really good website and what it does is after we upload our photo we get comments and ideas about our fashion styles and what the changes need to be made to make us much more stylish. The best thing is we get comments from other people all around the world.So have a look at it.

And feel free to reply me if you found it helpful..!

Thanks.
Shank


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

This thread has been dead for over a month.... This kind of looks like spam to me.

Plus he already made his decision and bought the nicer jacket, which I am sure he loves.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree. Spam. And yes, I have my plainter jacket. It is F-ing badass!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

NickNorth11 said:


> I agree. Spam. And yes, I have my plainter jacket. It is F-ing badass!


I am glad you like it, and I hope the missis comes to like it later on


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

alaric said:


> Ha, I love white pants for the sole fact that they're impossible to keep clean! You know they've been worn that way. And if you bleed all over them for snowboarding it's even better


yesss! thats what I'm talkin about.


----------

